# sugarcraft.com horrible customer service experience



## austinchocolate (Apr 10, 2008)

We own a chocolate company in Austin Texas and are currently shopping for boxes and candy trays for a project. We have requested samples from several box manufacturers in the US and then came across sugarcraft.com. It states on their website that they don't have time for phone calls and don't do samples. I thought that since I have already done some business with sugarcarft.com that I would give them a call anyway to see if they would send me a sample since I would be ordering 2500 boxes and trays. The woman who answered, probably the owner of sugarcraft.com told me I could order 1 box from the website and that they don't send samples because it comes out of her pocket. I told her that we were looking at ordering 2500 boxes from her then she went on a huge rant calling me rude several times, raising her voice and explained that my $3000.00 order was just pennies to her and that she didn't want to do business with me. So when ordering your pastry supplies, baking supplies, boxes or chocolate making supplies don't order from sugarcraft.com. They obviously don't have time for customer service at sugarcraft.com and don't care about those of us with small orders of $3000.00 and prefer not to do business with us.


----------



## cakesbysarah (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up! I was actually looking at airbrush supplies from there because they have the best pricing I could find on an Airmaster. If your three THOUSAND dollar order is just a drop in the bucket for her, I'd hate to see how she'd treat a three HUNDRED dollar order from me!!

You should have told her that she, like her website, is unprofessional and full of errors. LOL. It's obvious that she frankensteined together her product descriptions from other sites, and doesn't use spell-check.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Sugarcraft has an UNSATISFACTORY rating with the Better Busines Bureau. The following is from the BBB website:

This firm first came to our attention in July 1993. The BBB has sent two requests for basic information to this company but, as of today, has received no reply. Based on BBB files, this business has an unsatisfactory rating with the BBB due to unanswered complaints and a pattern of complaints regarding billing and customer service issues. Complaints indicate that prices have increased after the customer has completed the transaction. In addition, customers state that the company is difficult to reach in regard to problems with the products and when they do reach the company they are treated in an unprofessional manner. Regarding the billing issues the company references a disclaimer on their website that prices are subject to change at any time.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

As a rule, I don't like to dis companies on a forum-type website. In all fairness, an e-mail should be made to the company and person in question, and asked to respond/defend their actions on this forum.

Response, if any, should be interesting.........


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

well with my experience i had to order some items for my Class .and i had about 100 bucks to spend out of my pocket .no teachers are not rich .so i asked if they could put a rush on it .they did no extra charge and they threw in some extra product . I was really suprised to see this .
after reading the reviews here i feel i got lucky and will be verry care full in the furture .On your candy boxes have you tried UNGER . we bought from them and is was a good company to deal with . 
Tommy.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I have gotten some really hard to find items from them and understand the site is tough to get through. They do state their policys, they can be a little cranky on the phone, but it's worth the trouble when you need the goods. 

For candy boxes: A Specialty Box, MOD pac, Nashville wraps, Albert Uster, papermart, uline and even more very helpful.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I have gotten some really hard to find items from them and understand the site is tough to get through. They do state their policys, they can be a little cranky on the phone, but it's worth the trouble when you need the goods. 

For candy boxes: A Specialty Box, MOD pac, Nashville wraps, Albert Uster, papermart, uline and even more very helpful.


----------



## mom7x (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm new here-but here's my 2 cents:

We've worked with the Unger company, Cleveland, Ohio for years. They have always been more than willing to send samples. Plus, with a minimum order, there is free shipping. I would highly recommend them. They have a great catalog they will send as well.
I recently found Big River Packaging (brpboxshop.com), and they have a lot of stock and pictures online, free shipping no minimum. Ordered once from them, and will probably order again.
They both sell their own products, unlike sugarcraft.


----------



## cakegal (Nov 20, 2008)

Do you realize Sugarcraft is a retail store? I would think you would look for manufacturers for that kind of quantity. 

FYI, I order from Sugarcraft quite regularly and I certainly have never found them to be rude ever. There are probably two sides to this story. I'll mention it to them the next time I call. Maybe YOU had a bad day too. 
Cakebaker


----------



## homebaker (Jun 4, 2010)

I sent an email and received a rude reply.  I placed an order, there were three item missing, I called right away, was told I had to send an email, i did.  received a reply that the refund would be processed as it would be too late to resend.  13 days later, i received another email from a Jessica, telling me to check the packaging again for the missing items as their check list indicates that the items were put in the package and to also save the box as ups would want to inspect it.  Seriously, I emailed them back letting them know I did not save the box and was expecting a refund.  I did not get a satisfactory response.  Put a dispute in to the credit card company.  Sugarcraft insinuated the i wasn't being truthfull about what was or wasn't in the box.  Then in the email, after I initiated the cc dispute said they found the weight was lighter than it should have been and sorry that i felt their thoroughness was bad customer service and suggested I shop elsewhere.  I have taken her advice and will pass the suggestion on.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I had placed an order with them a long time ago and had a similar negative response. I had not yet recieved my order after 2 weeks, with the cake order looming on the weekend I called and was told they were out of stock on the item and would ship it whenever it got there.

I was steamed, you would think they would have let me know it was backordered when I placed the order??. It really screwed up the day for me as I had to drive 2 hours (4 hours total) to get what I needed. They did not even sound apologetic and gave me the attitude when I wanted the charges on my card dropped and I cancelled the order. I do not think I will ever order there again.


----------



## ekko12 (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow, no wonder she thought my $20 was not worthy of any service! Actually it became twice that much as they charged me twice, blamed me for clicking the send button twice, still waiting for part to be returned. Also claimed they could not verify my card and I should send them a photo of the front and back of my credit card (I was using a gift card) with the signature! I may not have ordered online very much but have never been asked for such a thing and this seems very odd to me. Is that not illegal?!
 They say that they won't respond to people they consider rude, obviously they feel it is necessary to state this in their terms of service because they have so many frustrated customers. But I guess it's ok for customers to deal with this rudeness.
 The customer is always wrong with this company.


----------



## zukabaker (Jul 23, 2010)

Newbie here and I was looking through the posts and saw this and wanted to add a few links that I find useful.

For supplies I use bakedeco.com or hubert.com

for ingredient needs i like pastrychef.com.

There are others but thee usually have everything that I need.

Thanks

E


----------



## crest11 (May 26, 2011)

Im new here...I blamed myself for not searching the customer reviews about sugarcraft...I am a victim too. the first order that I did...came so prompt but the second one, was ordered since May 13,2011 and until now I didnt receive anything. I called them, many times, nobody answered the phone, I left them my invoice number,phone number and name but still they didnt get back to me...I was a little bit worried because I work so hard to earn that money and I dont know whats going on in my paid products...I sent them email and called for the following day, the email said...I should stay away from phoneand I was told that I didnt pay...I was able to speak with their people they were'nt friendly and even hangs up on my husband because they dont wanna hear the upset tone of my husband....who else will be happy with the service they offer....nobody... and I was told I didnt pay but my bank statement was very clear that I paid them. I called my bank the other day and I was told that they will give this company 30 days to send my product, if they cant do that...my bank will process dispute....


----------



## jaguar4a (Jul 8, 2011)

Sugarcraft is the worse!!! I'm a 52 year old woman who has done business with hundreds of supplies via the web. Sugarcraft not only has the worse customer service, they are dishonest. Their mantra is Sugarcraft is right, the customer is wrong. 

They will send a package with missing items. They will then refuse to acknowledge that they did not send the product. The owner is an elderly lady who is rude, obnoxious and will hang up on you if you disagree with her. Their "account manager" is her daughter. Even more rude and obnoxious than her mom. 

Their computer system rejected my order. They sent the items anyway. When questioned, they said too bad, I was stuck with the products and they will not accept returns.

HORIBLE HORIBLE HORIBLE COMPANY. BUYER BEWARE!!!!!


----------



## happy cooker (Mar 4, 2011)

How about Beryl's Cake Decorating & Supplies?  Any bad experiences with them?


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

I've ordered from Beryl's only once, but had no problems.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I've ordered from Beryl's and have always had good service.

Other places I buy from are:

Pfeil and Holing www.cakedeco.com

Global Sugar Art www.globalsugarart.com

Avalon www.avalondeco.com

Cal-Java www.caljavaonline.com

I'd never heard of sugarcraft.com before but you can be sure I won't be buying from them!


----------



## kre8tiv (Oct 7, 2011)

I feel the same. I should have searched for reviews before ordering from sugarcraft but I'm used to dealing with companies that have integrity. They have none at all. I had an item missing from my box and they keep emailing me and telling me to check the package material. I still have everything and it's not there. I will never order from them again. Horrible customer service.


----------



## outside noise (Aug 1, 2012)

You make a reasonable point. Upon reviewing the posts on Sugarcraft you'll see there were almost always references that emails were exchanged. I sent my string of emails from Sugarcraft to the Ohio Attorney General's office this morning. This company is beyone comprehension. They told me I was required to pay a restocking fee even though they could only fill half of my order. When I told them I did not want the rest of the order (not worth the $6.95 shipping fee for items costing $4.00) they told me I cancelled the order. I assume most people are like me. We post both positive and negative comments. The wave of complaints across several websites, including the Ohio Attorney General's office, shows there's definately a pattern.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

if you can get them somewhere else do it...   i don;t think the number of people who are unhappy about them are liars...some people are numb and immune to rudeness..


----------



## ddcfred (Aug 28, 2012)

sugarcraft stole a photo from our website of a real cake, posted it on their site (with our logo), and used it to sell fake cakes. Worse, they wouldn't take it down until we sent them a cease and desist. Never apologize. The owner was very rude.


----------



## tbarrett (Oct 1, 2012)

My daughter is in culinary school and we previously shopped there frequently because it is within 3 miles of our home.  The owner of the business is as rude in person as she is for online orders.  My daughter ordered something and went through a lot to pick up the item.  She told me they were treating her badly but the lady at the register had always been very nice to me and I went to pick the item up with no problem.  It wasn't until I had reason to speak to the "manager" (owner) that I discovered the problem.  I will never spend another dime in that store, never.


----------



## tian24tu (Nov 15, 2012)

Sugarcraft really has the WORST customer service.  I just had a TERRIBLE customer service experience with the store owner. She is SO RUDE and unhelpful. I even told her that you are terrible at giving customer service, ESPECIALLY as the store owner. Her direct reply was: "it's not terrible customer service, I just did not give you the answer that you were looking for". 

What happen was I placed an order with a international credit card. My card was charged and USPS sent me a notification that my order has shipped. I looked at the shipping address and realized that they used the billing address and not the shipping address. 

I called right away, and the woman told me with an international credit card they can't send it to any where other than the billing address. I said okay since it is already sent. 

Next day, I get an email saying that my order didn't get to USPS and if I want to change the shipping address I still can. I need to provide proof of the new address. I replied said, if it is too complicated no need to change, but just be sure to include the floor number that's on the billing address, because they forgot (it was not on USPS). 

Then it got super complicated from there for no reason.

Long story short, I sent the document that they needed (and said was okay to use on file), another person emails and says it's not okay. When I called back again to try to figure out what's wrong, the store owner was impatient and SO FREAKING RUDE. 

Even though their prices are lower than Global Sugar Art and other places. Their customer services SUCKS!!! I will definitely take my money else where!


----------



## chocolateandmor (Nov 1, 2013)

Terrible Customer Service- I will NEVER buy from Sugarcraft.com again!

I am a Chocolate Business Owner and know what good customer service is.

What a joke - how do they stay in business? The ONLY reason I completed my order

with them is that I was completely out of candy trays - my supplier is back-ordered.

You will get nowhere calling their "customer service" or Dis-service line! AWFUL!


----------



## joyce (Jun 29, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear that some of you had bad experiences with Sugarcraft.com.

My experience was entirely different. I ordered some cake decorating tools that I can't get where I live in Hungary or in the UK.

When I placed my order I ticked the wrong delivery method and it would have cost a lot of money for me to receive my parcel. Jessica emailed me and pointed out that there was a cheaper way, which I was very grateful for, and my goods were then delivered within the week. 

Jessica &  I exchanged several emails and she was always very polite and courteous and I certainly will do business with her again and I will direct my students to buy from her also.

I am so glad mine was a good experience.


----------

